# The diary of a Stupid Teenage Girl and her OTTB



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm starting this as a way for me to keep track of my horse's daily progress. This is Peruano Smoke. He is a 6 year old thoroughbred I'm adopting on Saturday. My boyfriend's mom recently adopted another thoroughbred from this women and is extremely happy with her horse. From what I was told. At the end of her horses racing careers she puts them up for adoption with a very low fee($250.00) in hopes they will be placed into a good home she can keep in contact with and monitor. For any reason I can't keep the horse, I cannot sell it and it must go back to her. From what I've been told, this women cares a lot for her horses. My boyfriend's mom's horse (Mikey) is very well behaved, healthy, ect. and I'm hoping my guy will be too. Adopting a horse with the little information i have is not something I would normally never even consider doing but I have a feeling in my gut that adopting this horse is something I MUST do. As of right now I am currently jobless, my car needs a new water pump and I need to make phones calls about starting school next month. I'm taking this horse on the same way a parent takes on a newborn child. Once he is mine, he will be mine till death do us part. Having this responsibility is going to give me all the incentive I need to get my **** together and really start doing something with my life. I know it sounds completely insane, but I'm going to make this work. The next few weeks are going to be the roughest, I've applied for work at tons of places, and have a second interview set up for a week and a half from now. Once I get a job everything will fall right into place.


----------



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

*8-11-2011*

My boyfriend's mom just told me she's going to be charging me $15 dollars a day to board my horse at her house instead of $10 dollars a day(what she originally said she would charge me.) That's going to be 450 dollars a month. She asked me the other day how much I could afford and I told her $200-$250 a month. I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to afford that. I guess I will deal with it for now and eventually do the math and see if buying my own grain, hay and shavings would make it any cheaper. Don't get me wrong, $450 a month on Long Island is very, very cheap for full board and she is doing be a big favor by letting me my horse into her yard. I'll probably be paying her $225 every two weeks, but it's going to be tight those weeks board falls on shoes, vet, training, ect. I'm getting so stressed out. My mom and I might take a ride to the track today to check this horse out before I decide to trailer him to the island. As of right now I am kind of hoping I don't want this horse, just because I'm getting so stressed out financially. I'm taking a nap and calling a couple of the places I put applications in for once I wake up. 

UGH :|


----------



## MsFortuneHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

*8-17-2011*

Horse's owner is going out of town for the next two weeks. He won't be picking picked up till probably the end of this month. Which is more than fine by me. Gives me more time to find a job and all that nonsense. I'm leaving in a couple hours to go babysit my aunt's pet teacup pot bellied pig for the next 10 days while her and my cousin are in Las Vegas. I wont have a car, I don't know anyone even slightly close to where she lives and they really don't got anything in walking distance. Should be very eventful 10 days... :?


----------

